# GIs Wanted Mats, Got Insults Instead



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*GIs Wanted Mats, Got Insults Instead*

(www.foxnews.com) 
An American GI assigned to one of the harshest posts in Iraq had a simple request last week for a Wisconsin mattress company: send some floor mats to help ease the hardship of sleeping on the cold, bug-infested ground. What he got, instead, was a swift kick from the company's Web site, which not only refused the request but added insult to injur More&#8230;


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

www.Discount-mats.com

Dip Shits!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

**

*Discount-Mats.com is Experiencing Technical Difficulties...*

*If you are inquiring about your order, please contact us via phone or email.*

*Thank you for your understanding & patience.*


*I WONDER WHY???? F***ING LOSERS!*​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like they shut the site down

*404 not found*

The requested resource could not be found.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Registrant: 
Faisal Khetani 
PO Box 270693 
Milwaukee Wisconsin 53227 
United States 
Registered through: Teknon Domains 
Domain Name: DISCOUNT-MATS.COM 
Created on: 23-Mar-05 
Expires on: 23-Mar-08 
Last Updated on: 03-Mar-06 
Administrative Contact: 
Khetani Faisal [B][email protected][/B]

3259 S.106th Street 
West Allis Wisconsin 53227 
United States 
(414) 543-9634 Fax -- 
Technical Contact: 
Khetani Faisal [B][email protected][/B]

3259 S.106th Street 
West Allis Wisconsin 53227 
United States 
(414) 543-9634 Fax -- 
Domain servers in listed order:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's some fucked up shit...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Send them a NICE e-mail I did.

*[email protected]*


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

What an assclown!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*From what I had heard on the talk stations, it was some uber-liberal mid 20's dope who worked at the company and has since been fired. The company is (and should) take alot of heat for this, but the offending @sshole is now seeking unemployment benefits. *

*At least the owner did the right thing by firing the offending prick and has issued an apology to all involved. *


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It was the guys son.



HousingCop said:


> *From what I had heard on the talk stations, it was some uber-liberal mid 20's dope who worked at the company and has since been fired. The company is (and should) take alot of heat for this, but the offending @sshole is now seeking unemployment benefits. *
> 
> *At least the owner did the right thing by firing the offending prick and has issued an apology to all involved. *


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

It makes it worse that it was the owners son, not the owner. Fuck the company. I hope that little puke ruined his father's business... and his father, as he picks the pieces of his business up off the ground, can wonder where he went wrong raising his son.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well that is at least what I heard.
Someone who was talking about it on a program called in (they live near the business) and said there are like 5 people that work there, all are family and it was the son who did it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't care who it was they should be frig-gen ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Thats fucked up little dick. But if dad is a stand up guy and did the right by our brave troops, why should he go down. He fired the ashole son and did the right thing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Macop said:


> Thats fucked up little dick. But if dad is a stand up guy and did the right by our brave troops, why should he go down. He fired the ashole son and did the right thing.


Now in this day and age are you that dumb to think he is going to fire his son ???????


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Now in this day and age are you that dumb to think he is going to fire his son ???????


My father would have if I pulled a stunt like that. He also would have dumped all my worldly possessions on the front lawn & changed the locks.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> My father would have if I pulled a stunt like that. He also would have dumped all my worldly possessions on the front lawn & changed the locks.


It would probably have been the most disappointing thing I could have done to my father.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> My father would have if I pulled a stunt like that. He also would have dumped all my worldly possessions on the front lawn & changed the locks.


 SAME HERE!!!! by the way I HAVE fired my son, He learned his lesson and after a year or so he was back working for me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Guys, I've been following this. Check out Heidi's information at Euphoric Reality. There appears to be a number of bogus sites connected with this family and their kithmen. Daddy is a state engineer (architectural); big brother is a Phd biochemist specializing in toxicity/synth tissues...the kid and his buddies are "mooselimb activists" at college. Gotta wonder...

http://euphoricreality.com


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I looked at that website Dave...you gotta wonder whats up.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah. my brief thumbnail is wicked lacking...I'm not saying they are up to no-good, just that the entire situation smells. A commenter over at Antidiotarian Rottweiler asked the question: "...wouldn't it be interesting if they were up to something and the response to the soldier exposed a plot...". 
</IMG>


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

No kwflatbed i'm not dumb. I imagine most people, except for puke liberals would fire thier kid in a situation like this, as most of us on here would.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

we are being overrun by all sides and from within.

This country doesn't have the balls to do anything about it and the enemy knows it.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Guys, I've been following this. Check out Heidi's information at Euphoric Reality. There appears to be a number of bogus sites connected with this family and their kithmen. Daddy is a state engineer (architectural); big brother is a Phd biochemist specializing in toxicity/synth tissues...the kid and his buddies are "mooselimb activists" at college. Gotta wonder...
> 
> http://euphoricreality.com


Anyone drop a dime to JTTF yet? LOL


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

DCS - I'd like to believe the turd is on someones (or agencies) radar....
But then again, we had murderers learning to take off and fly, but not land airplanes and that got past, well, everyone.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I did a internet archive check and found some more contact info: *contact @ discount-mats.com*
To reach us by phone, please call us between 9 a.m. - 5 p.m. central time: *414-736-8394*
Here is our *mailing address*:
Bargain Suppliers
3259 S.106th Street
West Allis, WI 53227

Thought this was classic too: 
*Outstanding Service* - As a customer, you're part of our family. You can expect friendly, courteous, responsive service before and after the sale.

​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A lot of interesting reading here.
Google search: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Sajid+Nasir&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This is the best one...

it sort of mimics what I heard but a little different.

I heard that the dad owned the business, but since it is run out of the dads house...that sort of makes sense.
I heard the son (who I guess owns this business) was "fired"...so again sort of makes sense.

http://euphoricreality.com/


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> My father would have if I pulled a stunt like that. He also would have dumped all my worldly possessions on the front lawn & changed the locks.


*I thought he did that the day you graduated High School.....*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

**

Dear Visitor,
Due to the recent actions of a member within our company, we have been experiencing many difficulties. We have been bombarded by emails and phone calls literally within 12 hours of the event occurring, which sent us in a state of complete shock.
Our technical difficulties were experienced due to the severe e-mail and phone call overload we experienced.
As a company, we would like to say that it is against company policy to treat anyone dis-respectfully, and we condemn any such behavior. The member who was responsible for stating their personal opinion in a dis-respectful manner is no longer associated and no longer working with Discount-Mats.com
The members within our company strongly dis-agreed with the views and actions of this member, and once again, his personal opinion does not reflect the opinions of the company.
We, as a company, are sorry for the events that took place and we do not condone un-professional, rude behavior from any members within our company.
We want to re-iterate that we should not be held liable for the personal views of members within our company any longer, as we have taken action to correct this situation.
If you are a potential or current customer, or if you would like to leave your comments, please contact us via phone or e-mail below:
*New E-mail Address: support @ discount-mats.com*
*Phone Number: 414-736-8394* ​We are getting a lot of phone calls, so please don't be surprised if the mailbox is full. Please try again later as we are constantly trying to clear our mailbox.​


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

What a flucking scumbag...


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

that guy is a fucking retard and should be sent to iraq.. god i hate liberal pussys


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Diggers make the news: Making one mans life a living hell*

(www.msnbc.msn.com) 
An American soldier in Iraq who e-mailed a U.S. company to ask for a shipment of floor mats got a brusque reply: "We would NEVER ship to Iraq. If you were sensible, you and your troops would pull out of Iraq." The response quickly circulated on the Internet and led to threats against the Muslim-owned business, including demands for a boycott. More&#8230;

SWEET!!!


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

As of 1/31/07 on their website: **

Dear Visitor,
Due to the recent actions of a member within our company, we have been experiencing many difficulties. We have been bombarded by emails and phone calls literally within 12 hours of the event occurring, which sent us in a state of complete shock.
Our technical difficulties were experienced due to severe e-mail and phone call overload.
As a company, we would like to say that it is against company policy to treat anyone disrespectfully, and we condemn any such behavior. The member who was responsible for stating their personal opinion in a disrespectful manner is no longer associated and no longer working with Discount-Mats.com
The members within our company strongly disagreed with the views and actions of this member, and once again, his personal opinion does not reflect the opinions of the company.
We, as a company, are sorry for the events that took place and we do not condone un-professional, rude behavior from any members within our company.
We are trying to get our website back up as soon as possible.
If you are a potential or current customer, or if you would like to leave your comments, please contact us via phone or e-mail below:
*New E-mail Address: support @ discount-mats.com*
*Phone Number: 414-736-8394* ​We are getting a lot of phone calls and we expect many emails, so please don't be surprised if the mailbox is full. Please try again later as we are constantly trying to clear our phone and e-mail boxes.​


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Goat botherers.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Fucking scumbag... someone should wrap a coil spring around his neck... he doesnt deserve to breathe the "free" air that was earned through blood and sweat on the battlefields. Those men and women over there are making great sacrafices, some the ultimate, and deserve nothing less than the utmost respect and appreciation. They didnt start this war, they are simply following orders and doing as they are told and believe me, they are not doing what they are doing for themselves, they are doing it for their families and for their country. Anyone who does not appreciate their efforts and sacrafices are "free" to get the fuck out of our great nation!


----------

